# Can someone provide me with any leads?



## davids78 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum, my regards to the senior members. About me: I own a small antique business on eBay. I will be in Mexico for 2 months starting Nov. 

Me and my partner are planning to buy some collector items directly from owners. We were thinking about posting a few ads in the local newspapers. We looked around on the internet for a newspaper ad agency. We found 3 of them, but sadly none replied. 

If somebody has such an agency close by or he has a contact, it would mean a lot for us if you could forward us their contact. 

Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Unlike Denmark, Mexico is a huge country, where does your journey begin?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have you explored the new requirements for residency and conducting business in Mexico?
That should be your first inquiry at the nearest Mexican Consulate in your home country.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Have you explored the new requirements for residency and conducting business in Mexico?
> That should be your first inquiry at the nearest Mexican Consulate in your home country.


The OP is planning to be in Mexico for only 2 months, so no residency requirements apply to his situation. If he's planning to buy antiques for export, he will need to look into Mexican government regulations concerning the export of objects that may be considered "patrimonio nacional", particularly if they are of pre-Colombian or Colonial origin.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

davids78 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, my regards to the senior members. About me: I own a small antique business on eBay. I will be in Mexico for 2 months starting Nov.
> 
> ...


If this were a question of mine, I wouldn't place an ad in a paper/publication. If I did I wouldn't be surprised if I were robbed as a result. Also, too, relatively few people read newspapers in Mexico ... as compared to readership in Canada and/or the USA. Word of mouth is how it's primarily done in Mexico. You will need to have someone "local" in the communities you visit to introduce you to persons who may sell. Otherwise, there are antique dealers. Mexico City has a lively weekend antique market at Plaza del Angel in the Zona Rosa with many individual sellers, as well as established dealers who have shops in the arcade. Your question is probably borderline commercial in nature, so the moderators may flag it for that reason.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> The OP is planning to be in Mexico for only 2 months, so no residency requirements apply to his situation. If he's planning to buy antiques for export, he will need to look into Mexican government regulations concerning the export of objects that may be considered "patrimonio nacional", particularly if they are of pre-Colombian or Colonial origin.


That is a very important thought. Trying to take forbidden pieces could lead to "el cuartito" and later to a nice Mexican prison


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> That is a very important thought. Trying to take forbidden pieces could lead to "el cuartito" and later to a nice Mexican prison


Hence, my warning to the OP. Isn't a "nice Mexican prison" an oxymoron, GARY?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Hence, my warning to the OP. Isn't a "nice Mexican prison" an oxymoron, GARY?


It is indeed!
Well, it depends if someone gets to like it there!

Like:
I hate being bipolar, it's awesome!


----------



## davids78 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry to disappoint you guys, but nobody is going to prison. The items we are looking for are not on any "forbidden item list", but we would like to thank you for your care. My question still stands, do any of you guys that live down there know about a newspaper ad agency? And if so, can someone please forward me their contact info?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

davids78 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you guys, but nobody is going to prison. The items we are looking for are not on any "forbidden item list", but we would like to thank you for your care. My question still stands, do any of you guys that live down there know about a newspaper ad agency? And if so, can someone please forward me their contact info?


Have you looked at MercadoLibre México - Donde comprar y vender de todo. or Segundamano.mx | Seguro compras, seguro vendes?

When you say none replied, do you mean to email? or to a phone call? Mexican companies do not seem to be very responsive to email in my experience. El Informador has an ad sales desk near where I live.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Have you looked at MercadoLibre México - Donde comprar y vender de todo. or Segundamano.mx | Seguro compras, seguro vendes?
> 
> When you say none replied, do you mean to email? or to a phone call? Mexican companies do not seem to be very responsive to email in my experience. El Informador has an ad sales desk near where I live.


Especially E-mails written in English.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is an index to daily newspapers in Mexico. Here is another one. Here is another one. They probably all have the same links anyway.

My impression is that in Mexico, more attention is paid to in-person on-the-street advertising than to newspaper ads. So you might get more business if you contract a local advertising company to hand out flyers (_volantes_) and paste posters to utility poles than advertise in newspapers. When you are in Mexico, you will see how prevalent those media are.


----------



## davids78 (Oct 8, 2013)

You're right, I wrote the emails in English. I'll start calling them, hope I can remember the Spanish I learned in college. Thanks for the tips!


----------

